# phpmyadmin -> abfrage nach doppelten Inhalten einer Spalte



## tomy11 (9. März 2016)

Guten Morgen,

hab jetzt 1 Std. lang gesucht und verschiedene Dinge ausprobiert, aber ich bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen und kein Ergebnis.

Ich möchte in phpmyadmin bei einer Tabelle, in einer Spalte nach doppelten Einträgen suchen.

Die Tabelle heisst: tKunde
Die Spalte heisst: cMail

Es sollen mir quasi alle Einträge angezeigt werden, die einen doppelten Eintrag haben.

Könnte mir hier jemand bitte helfen und mir die richtige Abfrage mitteilen?


----------



## bingo88 (9. März 2016)

Damit bekommst du alle mehrfach verwendeten Mailadressen: 
	
	



```
select cMail, count(*) as 'Anzahl' from tKunde group by cmail having count(cMail) > 1
```


----------



## tomy11 (9. März 2016)

Wow, ich krieg mal zumindestens ein Ergebnis, vielen Dank.

Viell. jedoch schlecht ausgedrückt von mir. Die Anzahl selbst ist zwar interessant, jedoch möchte ich danach noch löschen.
Daher sollte mir jeweils der/die kompletten Datensätze angezeigt werden.

Super ideal wäre:

.) zeige die doppelten
.) sortiere die ergebnisliste nach der mailadresse
.) zeige mir die kompletten datensätze, damit ich dann löschen kann-also mit den Markierbuttons davor, damit ich mit checkbox/löschen löschen kann (behalten werden soll der neueste Eintrag, aber das kann ich ja dann auch alles händisch machen) - denn derzeit bekomm ich: 
 Die aktuelle Markierung enthält keine eindeutige ("unique") Spalte. Gitter-Bearbeitungsfunktion, Kontrollkästchen, Bearbeiten, Kopieren und Löschen von Links sind nicht verfügbar.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. März 2016)

Du möchtest also doppelte Kunden Accounts löschen?
Es würde sich dann nach einer Bereinigung anbieten das du bei der "Registrierung" gleich verhinderst das unter einer E-Mail mehrere Accounts erstellt werden. Hier würde sich z.B. ein unique auf der Spalte email anbieten.

Edit:
Für das einmalige Löschen würde ich dir vorschlagen das von einem Script erledigen zu lassen. Vorher ein Backup der DB anlegen falls was schief geht


----------



## tomy11 (9. März 2016)

Ja, das Endziel soll sein, die dopptelten zu löschen. Es ist aber eine überschaubare Grösse von nur rund 300 Kundeneinträgen mit 2-4 Datensätzen/doppelt angelegten Mailadressen.
Bis ich hier alles getestet hab, Script gefunden, Backups etc -> bin ich vermutlich schneller, es händisch zu machen (auch sicherer für mich, da wirklich wenig Ahnung  ) - Backup sowieso, keine Frage.

Das mit dem unique hab ich auch schon gefunden und wurde damals, aufgrund der alten Struktur der DB nicht aktiviert, ist es jetzt, damit dies nicht mehr vorkommt, danke für den Hinweis.


----------

